
1947 Film That Eerily Predicted How People Would Use Smartphones - omarchowdhury
https://kottke.org/20/06/1947-film-smartphone-prediction
======
duxup
Just the images of what looks like what we think of as a modern behavior /
interaction in the framework of an old film is sort of creepy / unnerving to
me.

